# First 10k of the year



## Stitch147 (Jan 6, 2020)

Signed up to take part in this year winter Wander on Sunday 9th February. Hoping I should be ok doing 10k, I do about that on an average day at work! I'm hoping my foot will be ok to do my usual 25k by the time September gets here.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 7, 2020)

Make sure that you do a bit more preparation than I did for my year opening event. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> Signed up to take part in this year winter Wander on Sunday 9th February. Hoping I should be ok doing 10k, I do about that on an average day at work! I'm hoping my foot will be ok to do my usual 25k by the time September gets here.


Hoe it goes well @Stitch147


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 7, 2020)

Hope it goes well Stitch, if you do any other events during the year let me know and I will sign up, I can't do this one in Feb though as now in serious training for my first half marathon in March.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

Good for you @Stitch147 

Not long until February now!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh well. The event has now been cancelled for Sunday due to the weather. It's a shame as I was looking forward to it.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2020)

That is a disappointment.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 7, 2020)

grovesy said:


> That is a disappointment.


I can still earn my medal by doing a 10k walk during the week and submitting evidence.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2020)

oh that is good. Hope you can manage to do that.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 8, 2020)

That is sad, but I do understand why, a number of my friends were doing the Winter run.  Hope you are able to get your virtual medal.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear Storm Ciara put a kybosh on your event @Stitch147 

Hope you get more opportunities when the weather’s a little brighter.


----------

